# Downhill Biking at Berkshire East



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 24, 2014)

Berkshire East is getting into the downhill mountain biking game. The company in charge of designing the trails is top notch.  They designed the trails in Whistler.

http://www.berkshireeast.com/news-e...rts-construction-downhill-mountain-bike-park/


----------



## Superbman (Oct 21, 2014)

They've already made real headway with the trail construction, it's really going to be great.  Plus when you add the 30 miles of single track right around the mountain in Charlemont and another 20-30 up the road in Hawley, B'East will be one heck of a mountain bike destination.


----------



## Hado226 (Apr 6, 2016)

Opening for year 2 scheduled for April 23rd. Gravity Logic rolled back into town this week. Thunder Mountain Bike Park, and the surrounding XC trails network  is soon to be the best ride destination in the East. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skijay (Apr 6, 2016)

Hado226 said:


> Opening for year 2 scheduled for April 23rd. Gravity Logic rolled back into town this week. Thunder Mountain Bike Park, and the surrounding XC trails network  is soon to be the best ride destination in the East.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Did they change the method to load bikes on the lift?  I seemed to be the "lucky" one loading my bike on the middle slot each time.


----------



## buellski (Apr 7, 2016)

Hado226 said:


> Opening for year 2 scheduled for April 23rd. Gravity Logic rolled back into town this week. Thunder Mountain Bike Park, and the surrounding XC trails network  is soon to be the best ride destination in the East.



I'll be getting down there at least once this season. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2016)

skijay said:


> Did they change the method to load bikes on the lift?  I seemed to be the "lucky" one loading my bike on the middle slot each time.



I'm curious how the bikes are loaded, and what the issues were?


----------



## Hado226 (Apr 7, 2016)

Roll on trays, like many other places. It's not hard.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hado226 (Apr 12, 2016)

We pushed back on the opening day. Will now be 4/30.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Abominable (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks nice.  I just got my first MTB in 20 years.... looking forward to getting back into it.

I think MTB can improve the skiing, as well, as it gives a few clear lines through the woods (Platty).


----------



## Hado226 (May 1, 2016)

Superb opening weekend. Huge happy crowds.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

